# Zinc jar lids



## OldBottleDigger (Jul 16, 2012)

Digging through my old bottles came up with assorted Zinc caps, with glass intact in most. Zinc caps damaged. Just curiosities I imagine, but thought I'd add a pic.

 The one with the rubber seal still attached says "Genuine Zinc Cap for Ball Mason Jars"
 1 Boyd's Genuine Porcelain Lined Cap.
 1 Boyd's Genuine Porcelain Lined Cap (number 1 in center)
 1 Boyd's Genuine Porcelain Lined Cap 21 (with another number or symbol in the center)
 4 Genuine Boyd Cap for Mason Jars (on one the FOR MASON JARS letters are askew)
 1 Genuine Zinc Cap for Mason Jars.
 The aqua small glass stoppers have Carton, or Garton across them, the clear ones have sort of a depression in the tops.


----------

